# Is There A Cheap, Tough Watch?



## doubler (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi,

I frequently ruin watches, usually when doing vigorous gardening. My last episode was last week when I managed to catch my nylon leather strap on a twig, or something, which dislodged the strap cross bar. The face has been quite well scratched, too.

I have tried a Casio which was a dual analogue/digital thing but that was completely user unfriendly. 'Press this button six times to get to hand setting mode' sort of thing.

So what I need is a watch which will stand up to thumping work like tree root axing, have a scratch proof glass, have a quartz movement, and a stout comfortable band of some sort.

And if it only cost a tenner or so that would be grand, too.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

If you find the answer let us know.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

what about a pocket watch - perhaps just take your watch off and keep it in your pocket...


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

I think you'll have trouble getting something with scratch proof glass for less the ones a tender. I'd recommend the Timex field watches though, cheap, simple and pretty hard wearing.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

desmondus rotundus said:


> what about a pocket watch - perhaps just take your watch off and keep it in your pocket...


...and if you choose the pocket watch route go for a Molnija, either hunter or open face. Can be picked up from ebay or watch forums, are usually cheap and tough as old boots. Some of mine also keep time to within 30 seconds a day. Prices are climbing but sub Â£20 is possible.


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

You might want to try a Casio DW-290. I got mine for 15 quid on the 'biggest river', but with Christmas around the corner, prices have gone up to Â£35.99! Wait awhile, and then try to get one. Tough as old boots, mine's been through so many scraps I've lost count.

A word of caution about this watch though, its rubber strap has a tendency of breaking after about 12 months. Sourcing a replacement band is next to impossible (not to mention expensive) as Casio have got it into their heads to be 'unique' and manufacture watches with the weirdest lug-to-lug measurements (19mm?  ). I stuffed a 20mm nato into mine once the strap went belly-up.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

gavinjayanand said:


> You might want to try a Casio DW-290. I got mine for 15 quid on the 'biggest river', but with Christmas around the corner, prices have gone up to Â£35.99! Wait awhile, and then try to get one. Tough as old boots, mine's been through so many scraps I've lost count.
> 
> A word of caution about this watch though, its rubber strap has a tendency of breaking after about 12 months. Sourcing a replacement band is next to impossible (not to mention expensive) as Casio have got it into their heads to be 'unique' and manufacture watches with the weirdest lug-to-lug measurements (19mm?  ). I stuffed a 20mm nato into mine once the strap went belly-up.


Yes i agree with the casio DW-290,great value for money,with many multifunctions i've owned them since they first appeared around the mid ninties,very tough watch,pre G-shock model that is so good they still make it today. k:

Picks of mine below,

good luck,

Sam.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

sparrow441 said:


>


2 birds one stone, this will tell you the time whilst being used to get the roots out...

a bit fftopic: but come on then , where's the choo choo picture ?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Timex Ironman/Expedition ranges - - or go auto with a Vostok (Boctok), never buy another battery again


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I bought two manuals and one auto from Lidl for under twenty quid. Ideal for "mucking about", don't need a safe to keep them in either. Two had bracelets, and the auto a half-decent leather job.

Mike


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

desmondus rotundus said:


> sparrow441 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 :tongue2:

It's actually quite a serious suggestion - why not just have a large clock in the garden? I wear a gshock outside when working, but if i'm doing anything pretty industrial i just dont wear a watch (or put in my pocket) I find a watch can get in the way if your digging, working on a car etc....

but going back on topic...

I'd recommend a G shock from my personal experience, but Ballistic are apparently pretty tough ( i can't find the video but i think they can survive being shot) and they're around Â£70 on Amazon, a bit pricey, but should last!:






http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=Ballistic+watches&aq=f&aqi=g1g-m1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

AND Desmondus Rotundus, your train picture :smartass:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

sam. said:


> gavinjayanand said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to try a Casio DW-290. I got mine for 15 quid on the 'biggest river', but with Christmas around the corner, prices have gone up to Â£35.99! Wait awhile, and then try to get one. Tough as old boots, mine's been through so many scraps I've lost count.
> ...


+1 for Casios being bomb proof.

I've had my Pro-Trek for several years and I've yet to hurt it - I give a lot of credit for that to the silicon protector it wears. I'm on my second one of them but watch is still mint underneath! :thumbsup:










:cheers:

Rich


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

doubler said:


> ...
> 
> And if it only cost a tenner or so that would be grand, too.


Why not any of these?

Rolexe's

Tag's

Heuer's

Found many on Fleabay that fit the bill

OOoooppppssss... sorry after re-reading I thought you said a *Â£grand*! There's a ton of 'em at a 'tenner' also.

My bad! You know... cheap is a very relative term.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Seiko diver. I've had a couple that I treated pretty badly and still tell time, still look sharp (with character-building wabe sabi). Great VFM IMHO.

A 90s model just sold on the sales forum for Â£20 or so.


----------



## doubler (Mar 31, 2008)

The toughest watch I ever had was a Seiko Sports, about 25 years ago. It had a steel fold over bracelet which at the time was a bit loose because I working on a tree in the cold. I slipped and, somehow, the bracelet caught on something and nearly broke my arm before it gave way. I tried to get a new bracelet but they were only made to fit that particular watch which was obsolete. Seiko offered me a discount on a range of discontinued watches instead but they all looked pretty horrible. Ever since then I try to buy watches with straps that can be renewed anytime.

My present watch is an Orient automatic which keeps perfect time until you take it off. Leave it off for a day and it gains quite considerably. This annoys me but if the glass wasn't so badly scratched I'd buy more strap rods and a leather strap with a cover.

I know I should take watches off when I go into the mess I call a garden but I forget or then can't find them afterwards. Suppose I should persevere with that in the lack of a reasonable alternative.

I might try the Casio DW-290 you recommend. But if I find that I have to get out the manual to change a date or time, then it's a no-no. The others mentioned are more than I want to spend on something I'm likely to mess up. But a cheap pocket watch is an idea.... I'll dwell on that.

Many thanks for your replies.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm a pro gardener/landscaper and would thoroughly recommend a G Shock of some description...I've worn this one constantly for the last 13 years, and apart from two new batteries and a new strap it's done me proud.










OK...the colour's not everyones choice, but a black one should suit. It cost a bit more than a tenner (about Â£65... 13 years ago IIRC) so it's been good value over the years.

Have a look at the Japanese section....there are loads of tough watches on there.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

sparrow441 said:


> edited lots of stuff out of here......
> 
> AND Desmondus Rotundus, your train picture :smartass:


like that a lot, and actually cant fault your outdoor clock idea either - we had one at the old house although ours was wall mounted.

:thumbup:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

sparrow441 said:


> Ballistic


Hmm I want one now. As tough as a G but actually look like proper watches!


----------



## doubler (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, I certainly don't have much luck with watches. The posted suggestion that I go for a pocket watch intrigued me and I scoured the Web looking for one. I ordered a suspension watch, made of pewter, which hung from a belt loop via a sprung clip. A full hunter watch it looked nice and tough and other people found it intriguing. I thought I'd cracked it.

Three days later the watch stopped. I then printed off the company's returns form and, as usual, you have to jump through hoops to comply with their demands. The watch will have to be in its original packaging, the returns form will have to have the part number, the invoice number, the full amount paid, the order number, and, a copy of their original invoice. In other words, you do the work for them. And, of course, I shall have to pay the postage return costs as well.

I emailed the firm and they said 'its the battery. Go to a jeweller and we'll pay up to Â£5 for a replacement'. Umm. The last time my wife did that it cost Â£7. And there's no guarantee that it is the battery.

I'm in two minds but I think I'll send it back.

I feel better now I've let off steam.


----------

